# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed dat de Volkskrant een verslavingskliniek is begonnen

## Leontien

> Het blijkt heel makkelijk te zijn om een eigen verslavingskliniek op te richten. Dat laat de Volkskrant zien. Drie keer online een formulier invullen en een kort bezoek aan de Kamer van Koophandel en het was klaar. Ze hoefden niet eens te laten zien of ze de juiste expertise hadden. 
> 
> De kliniek werd zonder één kritische vraag van het ministerie van Volksgezondheid toegelaten als 'instelling voor medisch specialistische verslavingszorg' en mag nu behandelingen declareren bij zorgverzekeraars, schrijft de krant. De Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg heeft geen controle uitgevoerd.


nationaalgezondheidsforum.nl

Het blijkt dat de Volkskrant wilde laten zien hoe makkelijk het is om een verslavingskliniek op te zetten. Vind jij het goed dat ze dat hebben gedaan? Of vind jij het ethisch gezien niet kunnen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## witkop

Ik vind het goed,juist om te laten zien dat er iets flink mis is

----------


## Quincy2010

Ik denk dat je niet zomaar een verslavingskliniek kunt oprichten.
Daar komt meer bij kijken.
Er is op de eerste plaats deskundigheid in de klinische psychologie voor nodig en je moet bevoegd zijn.
Kijk maar naar het voorbeeldd van Keith Bakker.

Hulpverlener

Bakker opende in 2004 de afkickkliniek Smith & Jones in Nederland, naar eigen zeggen onder meer uit onvrede met de bestaande afkickcentra. Met zijn werk verwierf hij bekendheid. Zijn klinieken richtten zich niet op straatjunks maar op 'normale mensen met een baan' met een verslaving aan bijvoorbeeld alcohol, drugs of videogames. Eén centrum bevond zich in Amsterdam en richtte zich op de afkickfase, het andere stond in Wassenaar en bereidde afgekickte cliënten voor op een terugkeer in de maatschappij.

Bakker begon in dezelfde periode ook op televisie bekendheid te vergaren als 'ex-junk en verslavingsgoeroe'[2][3] en was in het tv-seizoen 2005-2006 te gast in tien afleveringen van het BNN-programma Spuiten en slikken.[4] Ook was hij als coach van probleemjongeren te zien in de reality-series Van etter tot engel (2006) en Family Matters (2008 en 2009). In 2008 verscheen tevens het boek Pushing the Limits: het leven van Keith Bakker, waarin Bakkers verhaal op romanwijze beschreven wordt door Leon Verdonschot.

Eind 2009 vertelde Keith Bakker in een interview met de NCRV dat zijn doel met Smith & Jones was bereikt, namelijk het twaalfstappenprogramma dat hij zelf heeft gevolgd in Schotland introduceren in Nederland. Hij besloot om Smith & Jones op termijn te sluiten; de oude kliniek van Smith & Jones werd gesloten en er werd een nieuwe geopend.

In september 2010 kwam er een abrupt einde aan Bakkers directeurschap bij Smith & Jones. Directe aanleiding was een conflict over de huur van de huisvesting van zijn kliniek dat hij had met de verhuurder. Bakker kondigde vervolgens aan te gaan werken in een nieuwe verslavingskliniek in Londen.[5]

In februari 2011 werd door de rechtbank van Amsterdam het faillissement uitgesproken over de commerciële verslavingskliniek Mountain Top Holding bv, de moedermaatschappij van de afkickklinieken van Keith Bakker.[6]
Veroordeling voor seksueel misbruik

Eind 2010 verscheen in De Telegraaf een reportage van John van den Heuvel waarin Bakker werd beschuldigd van seksueel misbruik van aan zijn zorg toevertrouwde cliënten uit de verslavingskliniek.[7] Minstens zes vrouwelijke ex-cliënten van Bakker deden aangifte tegen hem. Hij zou hen seksueel misbruikt hebben tijdens een therapeutische relatie.[8] In een interview met de Volkskrant beschuldigde Steven Noel-Hill, die als therapeut met Bakker samenwerkte in zijn kliniek Smith & Jones, Bakker ervan met meerdere cliëntes seksueel contact te hebben gehad.[9]

Naar aanleiding van de beschuldigingen maakte de NCRV op 10 december 2010 bekend het derde seizoen van Bakkers programma Family Matters, dat die maand zou starten, niet uit te zenden.[10]

Na onderzoek door de zedenpolitie werd Bakker op 26 april 2011 gearresteerd en in voorlopige hechtenis genomen. Begin mei werd dit voorarrest met drie maanden verlengd. Bakkers beroep daartegen werd afgewezen.

Op 5 juli 2011 liet het Openbaar Ministerie in Amsterdam weten dat er in totaal tien aangiftes waren gedaan tegen Bakker.[11] Bakker gaf toe in één geval "bepaalde seksuele grenzen" te hebben overschreden,[12] maar ontkende geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben gehad met de klaagsters en bestreed dat hij dwang had toegepast.[13] Hij overwoog aangifte van laster te doen tegen de overige vrouwen en meisjes die hem aangegeven hebben, maar zag hier uiteindelijk van af.[14] Wel deed hij aangifte van smaad en laster tegen John den Heuvel, Albert Verlinde, RTL Boulevard en De Telegraaf.[15] Ook deed hij aangifte van bedreiging en poging tot afpersing tegen zijn ex-collega Steven Noel-Hill.[16]

Op 25 oktober 2011 bepaalde de rechtbank in Amsterdam dat Bakker in voorlopige hechtenis bleef.[17] In februari 2012 werd de hechtenis wegens vermeend vluchtgevaar nogmaals verlengd.

Op vrijdag 23 maart 2012 was de eerste dag van de strafzaak. Bakker bekende seksuele handelingen te hebben verricht met verscheidene ex-patiëntes, maar ontkende geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben gehad met hen — dit zou hij hebben vermeden teneinde hen niet met hiv te besmetten — en bestreed dat er sprake was van dwang.[13] Hij zei dat seks voor hem de werking had van een verdovend middel. Op maandag 26 maart 2012 eiste het Openbaar Ministerie in Amsterdam 7 jaar gevangenisstraf tegen Bakker. Ook eiste het OM dat hem een beroepsverbod van 10 jaar wordt opgelegd voor het werk van hulpverlener.

Op 20 april 2012 werd Bakker veroordeeld tot 5 jaar cel, ook mag Bakker (conform de eis) 10 jaar lang niet als hulpverlener actief zijn. Kort daarna, op 1 mei, kwam een verklaring van Bakker naar buiten waarin hij bekendmaakte van hoger beroep af te zien. Wel bleef hij erbij dat de veroordeling voor verkrachting onterecht was.

Als je niet bevoegd bent dan loop je dergelijk risico dat je leven een dergelijke wending krijgt als Keith Bakker.
Ik heb zijn programma's wel eens gezien en zag direct dat hij geen geestelijke en lichamelijke afstand tot zijn cliënten had en dit was zijn valkuil.
Al ben je zelf ervaringsdeskundige, dat wil niet zeggen dat je bevoegd bent om een dergelijk groot project op te zetten, je mag het wel opzetten maar laat het werk aan bevoegde mensen over.

----------


## marcusfrank

sluiten alle klinieken!!!

----------


## Quincy2010

Dat is te kort door de bocht, er zijn goede klinieken nodig om verslaafden te helpen.
Deze mensen hebben ook recht op goede zorg.

----------


## Jaap

Er moet goed op worden gecontroleerd. De overheid moet erop toezien dat voor dit soort essentiele zaken zoals zorg kwaliteit gewaarborgd is.

----------


## Quincy2010

Daar kan ik me in vinden Jaap.

----------


## h.pluijmen

Gekker moet het toch niet worden. Waar blijft toch al dat "toezichtsgeld"????????????????

----------


## Marleen

Goed controleren en boetes opleggen als het mis gaat. Dan kan dat geld weer terug naar de gemeenschap.

----------


## Quincy2010

Ze moeten zorgen dat in verslavingsklinieken bevoegde mensen werken en dat er controles vanuit de inspectie op staan.

----------

